# Look what Holly Found!



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys!

My bf and Holly were out for a walk last week and look what she found in the bush! She was so proud of herself!!! She must have showed it off for at least a half hour!lol! ;D


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

She found something that isn't dead and rotten? Wish Kobi had that talent!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow!! Our Holley just likes to find clumps of cut up grass from the apartment landscapers not cleaning up. Haha.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice...You can mount em on the wall or could be one BIG chew toy!

So far the only thing Mac has "found" are dead squirrel carcasses!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow... That's awsome!! I just bought a 2-3 inch elk antler for Axel and paid about $10, Holly could live on that for years....


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin frequently finds deer antlers, but she has nothing on the size of those! Holly's coat looks lighter in that picture than the avatar. Very pretty!


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Ya I priced out some antlers a couple weeks ago..it was $18 at our local pet store! I'm glad I waited! 

Ya I find her coat looks different in different pictures, sometimes it looks really light and sometimes really red. I guess depends on the lighting? Does anyone else find the same thing? Heres a pic that same day on her way out of the bush, she looks really red here! She carried this one the whole way back.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Classic! None of that in Hawaii...and yes, those antlers are quite pricey to buy. Snickers and Peanut will occasionally pin a chicken or a piglet in the bush. She is so cute and looks very proud.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Love it. A friend of mine recently found some sheds and my husband cut them up for chews. We put all of them in her basket at once and she is still occupied two weeks later. Great job Holly!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW! That's a lot of antler! I have seen them at the pet supply store, but never knew if they were really a safe "chew" for doggies... but I guess they must be, huh? Perhaps I should get one for Willie's next surprise.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Very cool. Ruby's favorite chew toy is an elk antler that I paid $6 for and it is only about 5 inches long. That could last forever.


----------



## welovezoey (Jun 18, 2009)

i wish zoey would find something like that, it would save be a lot of money!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Love the pic! We found one a while back (we live in a suburban area not to far out of the city so sort of a thing of interest here), and then Rosie found it in the house and it's since become a favorite play thing.


----------

